# Special Elections



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

In the light of recent events, we can foresee special elections to replace our current president. I mean just like those we watched in California, a kind of emergency elections. There is no safe exit for war in Iraq. If we leave now, the country will be left to terrorists much worse then Saddam was. If we stay, it would take another 10 years of the same. Who would take that?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yes, the cooookie one lives, I was gettin worried there for a minute, we need to hear from these people.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

You're joking, right?

Not constitutionally possible. The Presidential Succession act signed into law by President Truman states the order as:

The Vice President 
Speaker of the House 
President pro tempore of the Senate 
Secretary of State 
Secretary of the Treasury 
Secretary of Defense 
Attorney General 
Secretary of the Interior 
Secretary of Agriculture 
Secretary of Commerce 
Secretary of Labor 
Secretary of Health and Human Services 
Secretary of Housing and Urban Development 
Secretary of Transportation 
Secretary of Energy 
Secretary of Education 
Secretary of Veterans Affairs 
Constitutionally, Congress is to decide who is next beyond this point.

here in California, we have have recalls and special elections written into our state constitution, federally, we do not.

There are no grounds to impeach Bush as there was with Clinton (yes, Clinton _was_ impeached) but even so, we get stuck with the above order.

Jeff given


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You critique our actions in Iraq often, surely you must have a solution. With these strong opinion one would think you have a solution. What is it? You are not seriously suggesting that an election within the United States would appease these animals are you?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Rereading 7's post again this morning, I'm just at a loss for words, he has taken the far out left to a new level of whackiness. Please give us more 7.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> > You critique our actions in Iraq often, surely you must have a solution. With these strong opinion one would think you have a solution. What is it? You are not seriously suggesting that an election within the United States would appease these animals are you?
> 
> 
> There is one solution with positive results and this is reinstating the draft and send more troops in Iraq to finish Zarkavi. This is hard to do, because the war already became very unpopular. Besides, we must build coalition of Muslim nations opposing terrorism. This should be done in the first place, of course. Now, with all those silly scandals with Abu Graib prison and a few others, this cannot be done quickly. We are really stuck in this war. The idea of removing Saddam was a good one, but it was prematurely and poorly executed. We should finish the job in Afghanistan first. This administration made so many bad mistakes so now it is nearly impossible to find a good solution to existing problems in Iraq. There is another scenatio and it seems most likely. This is a partiction of Iraq into three states, Kurds, Shiites and Sunites. Shiites would become Iran's allies, Kurds would get their long waited independence and Sunites woud probably face terrorist domination unless Arab and Muslim countries would fight there. Arab forces in Suni part of Iraq should be supported by bombings only. Our troops should go home. Enough is enough. Perhaps this is what will happen after Bush is impiched or replaced after next elections.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

"Safe Exit" ???????

We will have troops in Iraq and many other Middle Eastern and Central Asian Countries for decades.

Safe Exit ... Forget it ... Can't happen and Won't happen ... We will be there for a Long, Long Time and Rightfully So.

If you value your safety from the Wahabbiest "mind set" you should be damn glad of that.

Or so it seems to me


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

What kind of medication do you have to be on to use the word "Draft" in the same paragraph as "our troops should go home"?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

You've absolutely just got to luv em, the American people need to hear more and more of just how whacked out the left is.


----------

